
Wherefore Art Thou Agile? - fogus
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2009-11.html#e2009-11-04T19_33_41.htm
======
JoeAltmaier
Agile has its place in the development cycle. Specifications are still
necessary, long-term goals drive the structure of agile groups. But the big
message is, smart motivated programmers in small compatible groups work
lightening-fast. Cheaper than "extreme programming" which assume the lowest
common denominator which assures a predictable bland product in about 3X the
time and 10X the cost.

------
richardw
Personal peeve: wherefore != where definition: <http://bit.ly/391yjH>

~~~
richardw
(admittedly, a silly thing to have as a peeve :)

